# CPC-A looking for employment



## WendyWoodruff (May 20, 2010)

Hi folks! I need an entry level position to get my foot in the door! I live in Los Angeles County, and I'm looking in Los Alamitos, Rossmoor, Cypress, Belmont Shore, Naples, Long Beach, Seal Beach, Signal Hill, Buena Park, Fountain Valley, Huntington Beach, San Diego. Part-time, full-time, any-time! Have CPR card. I'm really dependable, friendly, organized, and meticulous to a fault. Resumes upon request. Any leads would be appreciated. 
wendy.woodruff@yahoo.com


----------



## jticbs (May 20, 2010)

*Reply to Wendy message*

Hi Wendy,

I am just the same like you. I passed CPC-A and have a hard tim finding a job due to lack of experience. I post my email like you here and get a reply from a lady and she got me a job as an entry level for Medical Data Entry. My advice is to get any job to set your foot in the door and establish yourself in there. You can also try to look into www.indeed.com. Plenty opportunities in there.....Good luck

Johnathan Tran


----------

